# Flashlight Thread



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2018)

Surprised we don't have a dedicated flashlight thread.  We do now.

Just picked up a new Fenix at REI.  This is pretty nifty for a sub $60 light.  Small enough for dress pants pocket and 300 lumen when full strength.
The magnetic chargers is pretty cool too...takes a regular AA if power source not available to recharge.

*Fenix RC05 SE Rechargeable Flashlight Black*

**


----------



## CDG (Jan 7, 2018)

I have a couple of older model SureFires, and a couple smaller flashlights that are easier to carry in a pants pocket.  I think flashlights are a somewhat underappreciated part of home defense kits and bug out bags.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 7, 2018)

oh....  so many flashlights...  SF 6PX, SF E2E, Extreme Beam, Streamlight, bunches of off brand pocket sized, and a really cool self charging light.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2018)

x SF med said:


> <snip>...and a really cool self charging light.



Tell me more!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 7, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Tell me more!


an el-cheapo (like gimme) pump it up to charge dual bulb led...   I think it's in my knife collection pic...  maybe...


----------



## Gunz (Jan 7, 2018)

I have a big ass Maglite in Gen 2 ACU pattern that throws a pretty good concentrated beam a fair distance. I can't put it in my pants...but I could conk somebody over the head with it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> I can't put it in my pants



There's a joke in here somewhere....just can't make it work.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 7, 2018)

this is my maglite this is my gun
This for illuming and this is for fun


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> this is my maglite this is my gun
> This for illuming and this is for fun



Well, if I'm going to send you a fastball down the middle, I'm glad you hit that sucker out of the park!


----------



## AWP (Jan 7, 2018)

Sidekick Ultra-Compact Variable-Output LED Flashlight

I love mine.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 7, 2018)

Ask Maria, she will tell you. I am a nut for flashlights. And knives, and guns but I digress. Love my O-light M1X striker for my EDC. About the side of the Fenix mentioned, 1000 lumens, sears the retinas great. Comes with strobe and low, you can disable that. Strike bezel to smoke fuckers in the face if necessary. Carry in my back pocket, no worries. I have a few Surefires but, IMHO, they are over priced when Streamlight makes great lights, have a few of those also. My CCW gun, I use a Steamlight TLR1. Work I use the Surefire combat light, that one with the rubber ring in the middle.

M.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 7, 2018)

Muppet said:


> Ask Maria, she will tell you. I am a nut for flashlights. And knives, and guns but I digress. Love my O-light M1X striker for my EDC. About the side of the Fenix mentioned, 1000 lumens, sears the retinas great. Comes with strobe and low, you can disable that. *Strike bezel to smoke fuckers in the face if necessary.* Carry in my back pocket, no worries. I have a few Surefires but, IMHO, they are over priced when Streamlight makes great lights, have a few of those also. My CCW gun, I use a Steamlight TLR1. Work I use the Surefire combat light, that one with the rubber ring in the middle.
> 
> M.



I fuckin love that.  LOL


----------



## digrar (Jan 7, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> There's a joke in here somewhere....just can't make it work.



Maybe in the fleshlight thread.


----------

